# RP Battledome Battle 1- Infichi Vs Darkguy



## InfIchi (Nov 9, 2009)

Neku wandered into a world of Magma and lava the place was hot, it was irritating really. "Why the hell did i agree to this." He grumbled to himself as he looked around, There was certain spots where the magma had hardened into volcanic rock. This made it easier for him to find his footing, no real spiritons in this place to make yourself a pedestal to stand on. "Just gotta wait here for my opponent i suppose." He looked around, didn't seem to see anyone yet. "But the question is... Why the hell would they pick this kinda place for a battlefield... is this a volcano or something?" He looked around again, pillars of lava shooting into the air and small droplets hardening before falling back down. "Kinda cool though." He smirked.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 9, 2009)

Rei calmly walked down the corridor, trying not to worry about the fight. The heat pierced the air as it increasingly grew it made him more excited and he could barely fight the anxiety to kill. As he walked into the burning red light, the corridor disappeared behind him, ?Gah, Wh-what!? He scanned the baron melty land as fires ravaged the patches of land. The lava geezers intimidated him as he uneasily glanced upon the mediocre opponent as he admired the brutal scenery.

He immediately threw his jacket off his back as the realization of the heat, melted his modesty as he popped his jacket into the air and swiped his left hand back to catch his coat,_?wearing this is futile, but I can blind him.?_ He callously tears out some shorts exposing his knees down. He tries to save as much energy and gives himself the upper hand by leading him into counterattack. So he flips off his new opponent and crassly calls him out. ?Bring your ass over here!?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 9, 2009)

Neku watched his opponent walk in, He seemed full of himself and probably confused. "Why would you throw off your jacket just to catch it again.." He sweatdropped, Then he began to rip off his pants, what was with this guy. The final kicker was when he flipped Neku off, ?Bring your ass over here!? Neku nodded, yes, There was something he had realized just then. "I'm going to kill this man, And i'm going to enjoy it". He nodded once more, reassuring himself that he was indeed right. 

Neku cracked his neck and then his knuckles. "Alright, I get it. You want to fight, you seem eager to fight. Whatever, I don't really care. I just want to get this lame mess over with so i can go home." He rotated his right shoulder around. "Right, I probably should avoid killing him... Wouldn't go over too well with Haruko." He sighed. "Whatever, Let's just get this over with." With that he began to step forward slowly. "Don't think you can provoke me just by flipping me off." Neku smirked as he stopped about midway to his opponent.

"Because..." Neku turned around and pulled down his pants just enough to expose a full moon. "You can kiss it pal~" He laughed.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Gaah!* Rei’s head was burning, the heat was bearing down into his heavy disbelief and in the split second he conjured his counter plan to his baffling failure. He threw many swift steps approaching his enemy leaping from rock to rock,_”gotta kill him all at once!”_ His sudden stop to catch his footing and, stomp! He shot with a stroke of lightning trying to catch his enemy off guard with his sudden blitz. He heaved two slashes one slow and then fast and powerful, the old one-two fazed him and his dodge was slightly lacking. 

He hits the ground and shoves away from his masamune with a twist, he twirls through the air, and after the short rotation, throws a long uppercut anticipating a counter strike. With the last of his momentum he throws his coat to drape over the enemy as he rushes in with his signature octoslash, leaping into his enemy with an eight slash strike!


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 9, 2009)

This guy was annoying, Neku thought to himself, truly annoying. he was pretty quick though, Neku had to at least admit that much to himself. He was able to dodge the first couple of strikes without even needing to transform, that was good. He wanted to save that bit for later. Soon his enemy came in with an uppercut, Neku dodged back but a coat was thrown over him. "Damn it, Obvious trick is obvious... I shoulda seen that coming." He grumbled as he tossed the jacket off his head. 

It was at this moment he notices the blade comings towards him with eight slashes. "God this is getting annoying." Neku grumbled to himself, The first strike connects, Then the second, Neku backs up slowly, a small cut on his forearms as he guards against the attack. "You know, This level of attack won't kill me." Seven more cuts appear on his arms, his high durability paid off at this moment.

When those finished his opponent stepped back and his stance changed, he was going in for a lunge this time. "Damn, that one would hurt..." He sweatdropped as he prepared for the attack. "JUST DIE!" The man shouts as he lunges forward. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!!" Neku shouts, his right hand beginning to transform. When it's fully awakened neku grabs onto the blade, turns and uses his opponents momentum to throw him over his shoulder and down onto the hardened magma. "Counter attack time!" 

"SATAN'S WRATH!" Neku punches downward, his opponent however rolls out of the way just before his fist creates a nice little hole in the rock, about the size of a human fist. "Oh? you moved." Neku pulled his fist out of the solidified magma. "Guess you've got some skill after all." He smirked, his arms beginning to drip with blood.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 9, 2009)

Rei watches in disbelief as the monster tanks his attacks and makes off with little effect. ?Those were real cuts I. did. It.? his mind wouldn?t believe his eyes, as he was slightly distracted, not noticing his burst of power. He heaved zero over his shoulder and as rei rolled on the ground, kicking off avoiding his deathly ?satan?s punch!? He hopped up with the tense sensation coursing through his body.

He returned to his feet as his smug enemy took a step closer grinning. "Guess you've got some skill after all." Extremely annoyed a demonic roaring growl rolled off his tongue *?YOU BASTARD TALK TOO MUCH!?* as his roar blasted intimidation over the dazed enemy, zero?s skin flashed over with orange fur. His eyes leaked an eerie black fur as he rushed forward with extreme speed. Zero slashed cut through his forehead making a new X scar. "GAH Damn you!" As rei came back neku?s underhanded punch failed as he dashed by cutting his arm.

Rei didn?t follow through neku stepped toward him, swinging around backhanding him. ?your not going to win, if you let me punch you.? Zero was sent flying into a handspring, then he exploded off the ground but it was two late they collided sword and hand. *?Eat it!?* he was surprised his punch didn?t force him back, ?I?m now much stronger than before.?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 10, 2009)

Neku stood there for a moment as the two were frozen in place. Neither would move just yet, there was no point. "You seem to be underestimating me." Neku smirked. "If you want to play dirty though." Neku took a deep breath. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!" With that, Both his feet began to transform. "Let's see, If you can keep up with my speed alright?" he dropped his hand and kicked off with his left leg, cracking the hardened magma just below his foot.

"Come on kitty!" Neku stuck his tongue out at his opponent. He knew with how easily angered his opponent seemed to be he would charge towards him. "With your current weight, It would be bad to rush." Neku raised his right hand. "SATAN'S WRATH!" A powerful punch to the rock below. "Follow up, PUMP UP THE DEMON!" He raised his right leg and dropped down where he had just punched, breaking the chunk he was on off from the rest of the rock. 

"Watch out now!" Neku jumped backward off the chunk of rock as a stream of lava shoots into the air. His opponent is stopped, trying to figure out just where neku went off too. "Keep your eyes focused on your opponent at all times." Neku shouts while he punches the now falling chunk of rock towards the freak of nature.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Rei shouting in agony, ?Your pissin me ohhh!? he stepped on a big rock that was barreling towards him. Rei immediately lost his footing as the bolder passed, and as he flipped over the rock, he realizes he was completely gone. So he leapt into the air and dug his claws in the rock. He was running on the roof of the magma wasteland.

Running over head he spotted neku, but he almost didn?t make it they jumped at each other, but rei?s huge sword out ranged him. With a whoosh ripping the air he stomped the sword for to block the hit, but he was sent flipping back. Spinning against the ground gave him road rash, which tore open his other wounds. Neku grinned and called him out, ?I won?t die just because you rip my arms, if you tear off my legs, I?ll punch you to death. If you rip off my arms, I?ll bite you to death.? ?Well lets see it?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 10, 2009)

Neku popped his neck and looked up at his opponent. "Alright, you wanna see it huh?" He smirked. "Let me explain something to you first though. If i unleash my power, I can not guarantee you will survive. You see, I can transform my body parts but i can also preform a fully body transformation, beyond that i have a second transformation. Even so, I've been able to keep up with you doing only a partial transformation." Neku smirked. 

"Now, I'll explain my current form. My left foot increases my speed, my right foot has increased force along with my right hand." He let out a sigh. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!" One more shout, now his head had begun to transform into a red and white helmet like device, there was a long black glass that seemed to protect his eyes and small horns jetting out from the top of his skull. 

"This is called King of the underworld. All my physical abilities are enhanced, kinda like your current transformation." Neku pointed his hand at his opponent. "I will introduce myself to you now, I am Neku Minamoto and i refuse to lose to you!"


----------



## dark0 (Nov 10, 2009)

?heh, right now you have your head, feets, but only one hand. after those transformations it?s going to get much hotter.? Neku was surprised yet still contemplating, ?your right, the heat will just have to keep me going.? ?tech, moron, it?s all out from here? zero jumps at neku as he?s speaking ?I wouldn?t have it *EEHHH*? he takes a giant slash across the chest, but he pulls back and lunges death gripping rei?s head and smashing him into the ground. *?So Be It!?* lifeless zero bounces from the ground and neku jumps to throw the finishing stomp!

Zero glances up and dashes as his feet lightly graze the ground. A fierce, swift dash pulls zero up as he plunges his claws into naku?s chest. ?Gah bastard!? He drops a massive punch into zero, but his sword flashes up to parry the destructive attack. His bone covered is sliced clean open as blood spills from his once solid defense. ?I can?t see him?!? Rei?s warp speed flashes around neku as he looks for weaknesses with quick shallow cuts. ?I gotta stop this fast!?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 10, 2009)

"Alright, I guess i went too easy on you." Neku's body began to slowly release an odd liquid substance over what was left uncovered. As the liquid began to slow, it hardened onto his body like armor. His right hand red, left hand white, right arm white and left arm red. The trend continued all around his body, His opponent came at him with a slash, Neku caught the blade however. "You're blade, is useless." Neku let go of the blade and in a flash, pounded his fist into the cat like creatures gut. 

After he catches the beasts hand before it can attack him again. "Go take a bath." Neku throws the cat over his shoulder and aims for one of the lava pits, sadly however Zero was able to twist in the air and land on a solidified chunk of land. "Getting beat up really isn't fun." Neku cracked his neck again. "But the heat isn't so bad with this form. He should be feeling the effects soon, so much moving around isn't good in this temperature." Neku held out his hand towards his opponent. "Come on that, Let's see what you've got."


----------



## dark0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Rei bared his fang at the enemy and turned his face to cockiness. He pulled out his belt and drew his sword and dropped it into the rock. ?Heh you can?t beat me now, that suit of armor acts as an amplifier for my deadliest attack. This sheath is soild steel, PREPARE TO DIE.? ?W-WHAT? zero heaves his sheath at the enemy with super speed, he rashly dodges the swift attack, but with his other left hand wraps the belt around his flailing arm.

Zero?s foot shoots up draping the coat over his stunned, shocked enemy, he spins as his belt whips with tension. Rei gets a quick grip on his sword and with Godspeed crapes the sword on his armor wedging in the crack piercing his skin. The hollow?s demonic growl poured agony into neku?s words, ?RAAA I?ll kill you!? He clenched his muscles to intercept the blade pinching it.

Zero with all of his strength raged down on the handle using leverage to his advantage, ?Wha put me down you son of a bitch!? ?TAKE A NOSEDIVE!? with neku?s hand restrained by the belt, he was powerless as the length of the masamune kept zero out of reach.  He released the burden and flipped neku into the lava shoving the sword into the deadly magma.

The sword protruded from the deadly lake, it bounced around as the beast tried to surface. Rei could tell the sword melted under the heat, so he dashed back rested on his last masamune. ?guhh aheh? his past meal cooked on the superheated rocks, ?In my prime, I still too old for all this crap.? 

He backed up from the smell hoping he wouldn?t have to undergo the experience again. ?The only way I could win is if he lost that armor, it took all of my tricks, wits, to get him into that magma. He probably still has some armor left, but after that hot experience, it won?t be easy to silence his angered soul.?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 10, 2009)

SPLASH! Neku's hand lands on top of one of the rocks. "Ok.... I wasn't going to kill you... I was playing nice...." He begins to pull himself up, His red hand now covered in black bone like armor. "I'm getting really irradiated now though." He pulls himself up, 

"This form, Is known as Emperor of Destruction." The Magma had begun to solidify on his body, but with a quick flex of his muscles he shattered the rock. "You really tried to kill me you know." He cracked his neck. "I really don't enjoy it when people try to kill me." With those words, Neku seemed to vanish from sight. "What the hell!?" Zero looked around and noticed just at the right time, with a quick side jump he avoided Neku. "Good one." Neku's fist crashes into the ground where Zero once was.

As Neku's fist hits the solidified magma, it begins to crack and break away, the force causing a wave of molten rock to splash against the walls of the hell they were in. "It's a good thing you dodged, wouldn't have been fun other wise." That large blade came down on Neku again, however his body was gone before the blade hit the ground. "I've seen your attacks one too many times. I've got the basic idea of your current speed and i know your patterns."

Neku stood behind the large cat like creature. "Come on then, Let's have a little more fun." He grabbed Zero's tail and threw him over his shoulder. Zero turned in midair and flipped back across the rocks, narrowly avoiding the magma pillars. "I wont be cut so easily now."


----------



## dark0 (Nov 10, 2009)

With all new armor, the situation seemsed dire and hopeless, ?NO, he?s a melee fighter I Can?t Lose; I still have my trump card.? Neku watched as his enemy pathetically wallowed in his own pity, but he?s using the last of his tricks. He swiftly picked up his sheath and put away his sword. Holding the casing back for a delayed attack, ?You remember my ultimate attack.? neku pounced at rei, ?heh, that, you?re a joke.? ?You don?t know that, cuz I never hit you.? he realized what he said and started becoming fearful. ?keh.? he swooped his sword but neku went with the flow, rounded zero and threw a straight powerful punch.

?heh I still have my sense of smell.? He spun around slashing his claws through the tight armor interrupting his attack. He pulled himself closer as in his other hand he lashed a pistol in his face, and *POW, POW, POW POW.* The first bullet lodged in his visor the second destroyed it, with the glass blowing in his face he tried to pull back, but his claws were sunk into his chest plate. The last of the bullets lodged above his eye and in his nose.

He let go as neku bent down to throw the glass out of his helmet and zero finished him with a hammer fist to the back, sending him spiraling across the ground. He got on his knees but rei rushed him and cut across his cheek to his forehead breaking off his helmet. His gruff agonized voice was filled with intense rage. ?You don?t give up your stupid tricks and your stupid plans! I have armor, this should be more fun, but your little tricks are making me mad.? unfazed, rei thought he could win, ?he is the toughest I?ve ever met.? ?heh heh, well that is a lot of blood you'll be blind in one eye, if you don't help yourself.?


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 10, 2009)

"I don't need to help myself." Neku smirked. "Alright, I'll be honest. Your little tricks were pretty good and your power is actually not too far off from mine." Neku cracked his knuckles. "No more pulling punches then." Neku took a crouching stance. "If i could use my abilities, this fight would have been over a long time ago. Being stuck without my kidou sucks." Neku pushed off the ground, shattering the rock beneath him. "Let's see how you handle." He stuck his left arm into the magma as he shot towards Zero. "A magma punch." 

As he lifted his arm out of the molten rock, Neku threw a hard punch, the force throwing the magma off his fist and towards Zero. Zero slashed downward and cut the magma ball in half. Neku used this to leap into the air and kick the massive cat between the eyes. "And A fist!" with a quick turn, before Zero went flying Neku slammed his right fist into the cat's jaw and watched him zoom into the rocky wall.

"This form, is built to handle high levels of electricity and heat." He walked over to the magma and stuck his left arm into it, coating it with magma and pulling it back out, allowing it so solidify on his arm. "Let's go." In the blink of an eye he appeared in front of Zero and threw a left straight, his opponent dodged however. The impact from Neku's punch began to crack the wall, sadly there was no passage way out, simply another room filled with rock and magma. 

"Seems this place goes on for quite some way." Zero had come in with another jab trying to stick into Neku's armor again. "Not happening this time." Neku jumped into the air and flipped over Zero. "Pump up the demon." A powerful kick to his opponents back sent him into the next room and spinning across the rocks until he landed on a large surface. 

"Let's keep the show going!" Neku dipped his right foot into the the magma. "Magma kick!" With a long sweeping motion he sent a cresent shaped arc of magma towards his opponent. As Zero was distracted by the blade, Neku leaped into the air. "MAGMA BULLETS!" He released four fast moving balls of magma by flicking his fingers at Zero. Soon, Neku dug his left foot into the roof above the too. "Alright, Pump up the demon!" 

with a powerful push of his right foot he sent himself rocketing towards Zero. "SATAN'S WRATH!" Neku cocked back his right arm and prepared to throw a powerful right punch.


----------

